# John Deere LA105 blowing white smoke



## tphilbeck (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey you all!

I just thought I would ask advice. I need to learn about this John Deere LA105 tractor. My daddy just passed away last week and I need to mow the lawn. Like an idiot, I let the tractor sit long enough for the battery to run down. I bought a new battery. When I started the tractor it blew white smoke from under the hood on the right front. I turned it off, it smelled awful. Any advice? There is gas and oil, I checked it. It was running fine about 3 months ago.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

tphilbeck said:


> Hey you all!
> 
> I just thought I would ask advice. I need to learn about this John Deere LA105 tractor. My daddy just passed away last week and I need to mow the lawn. Like an idiot, I let the tractor sit long enough for the battery to run down. I bought a new battery. When I started the tractor it blew white smoke from under the hood on the right front. I turned it off, it smelled awful. Any advice? There is gas and oil, I checked it. It was running fine about 3 months ago.


Maybe a mouse nest caught fire.


----------



## tphilbeck (Mar 31, 2013)

Gosh, I think I just accidentally erased an answer. Sorry who ever that was! I think they said something about checking the radiator for bubbles while the engine was running. First I will have to find the radiator cap. I am so new at all this tractor business. I do love the tractor though. Thank you who ever answered it. I will have to get over to where the tractor is later this week.


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

tphilbeck said:


> Gosh, I think I just accidentally erased an answer. Sorry who ever that was! I think they said something about checking the radiator for bubbles while the engine was running. First I will have to find the radiator cap. I am so new at all this tractor business. I do love the tractor though. Thank you who ever answered it. I will have to get over to where the tractor is later this week.


There is no Radiator in that model. Did you shut it off right away or did you let it run? When they sit for a period, it is normal to get some white smoke, but it should go away in a few seconds.


----------



## tphilbeck (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you john, I wondered about that too. So if I did let it run for more than a few seconds, it won't mess anything up though? That's what I am worried about. Its such a nice tractor and I would hate to mess up the engine.


----------



## JD100 (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with jhon about the motor sitting for a bit. Make sure the oil is checked though those newer machines have a little design flaw of burning oil because they are a big box store brand and are not made for heavy work outs and have a poor motor.


----------

